# Icons and wallpaper



## Astrance (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, since I'm again buried to the neck in the Silmarillion, I redid my desktop and dock with shiny new things rolleyes :







​
So now it looks like this :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​

I don't know how long I'll bear the map of Beleriand as a wallpaper, since I usually go for empty looking desks, but we'll see. 
You'll notice the backups are in Menegroth, safe in Melian's Girdle, the Photos in Vinyamar, because the sights there should be something, the bric-à-brac in Nargothrond (not very kind of me, but that's for the gold spilled everywhere after the ruin of Nargothrond), the Texts in Gondolin, renowned in songs, and the PowerPoints and Lessons in Eglarest, because there wasn't room anywhere else .


----------



## Astrance (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I couldn't bear this wallpaper, which was another definition of desktop ugliness... So here's another one, much better (and that wasn't exactly difficult ) :



​
So my desk look like this now :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​


----------

